# Why is my boer doe so small?



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

She was born May 18th 2012 and she a tiny runt under 50 pounds. I'll weigh her for exact weight tomorrow. Her dam was just a average sized commercial boer and her was a fast grower and large with good muscling. She's almost 9 months old. The wether in the picture with her was an accident baby boer lamancha cross. He's born May5th 2012. We had a very determined and active buck, same sire. Never even had a hint that he got her. All of our lamancha and boers are very healthy and the 15 of them have 5 full acres to roam. Very clean. I've inspected them and they are lump free. We run a good worming schedule and they have access to pro manna minerals and baking soda. We feed well too. She's had good life with minimal stress. She's the only one. Any ideas????


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Look at her horns too????????


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That's what I was thinking too. Her horns aren't even growing, she really looks like a baby. Sorry I can't help. I don't get it either.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Could she have been stunted? Was she sick at all as a young goat, maybe even some cocci that went unnoticed? There's a breeder here who about half of her does are just average, maybe even smallish size. She has a doeling right now who's small for her size also. She has good muscling and they take very good care there's just sometimes a smaller doe.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Was it a multiple birth, if you said I missed it.


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

No, it was a single birth and first pregnancy for her dam. We have a very good parasite/worming schedule that would of taken care of the cocci right? We mostly use Mollys Herbal and sometimes Ivermectin. Our herd is very strong and healthy. We got them from reputable breeders. Anythings possible though I guess. I cant think of anything that would have stunted her. I'm at a loss. I think I'm going to have a vet come out again and check for CAE. Would you guys suggest that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she a full Boer goat or is she part LaMancha?

Have you checked her for coccidia? That would be my starting place.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dewormers don't treat coccdia. Only sulfa drugs will. I'd start her on 40% Dimethox and see how she grows. I'd get fecals done as well. Do you grain at all? That can help boost growth. Has she been treated for tapeworms? They can really inhibit growth in goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very small, I would suspect cocci as well.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Molly's Herbals will treat Cocci to some extent. However I would also start with that. Its either that or she is a genetic fluke. Sometimes for what seems like no reason at all they just don't grow.


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Im on my way to the vet. Gonna pick up a few fecal test cannisters and test her and a a couple other random. Thanks, will let you know the results.


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Going to fecal test and I'll report the results. Thanks for the help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, let us know.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

My guess is also cocci.


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

You were right, it was cocci. I tested a few random others and it was just her. Ordered my meds and well see what we can do to get her healthy again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least you know and can do something about it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cocci came to my mind AND I know this might sound silly but I'm thinking tape worms...I read an article on goat-link.com and she showed pix of kids with slow growth..not much horn growth and once treated for tape..they began to grow....For Tape we use Valbazen and for Cocci I use Baycox....

here is the link to the tape worm article

http://goat-link.com/content/view/72/109/#.URSCNaWnL8k


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so glad you got a fecal done and can get her on the road to recovery. She looks like a really nice young doe, what a shame this happened. But I'd be like you, clueless, especially if she is eating and acting fine.
I have a friend that had a kid that wouldn't grow either, and she wormed him, etc. but come to find out the wormer she was using wasn't working, when they got him wormed correctly, he started to grow.



happybleats said:


> Cocci came to my mind AND I know this might sound silly but I'm thinking tape worms...I read an article on goat-link.com and she showed pix of kids with slow growth..not much horn growth and once treated for tape..they began to grow....For Tape we use Valbazen and for Cocci I use Baycox....
> 
> here is the link to the tape worm article
> 
> http://goat-link.com/content/view/72/109/#.URSCNaWnL8k


Oh wow, those pics, haha..
I always forget about tapeworm, but we do treat our goats at least 2x a year with Equimax horse paste just in case. 
I've never treated for cocci, keep wondering if I should or shouldn't.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So glad you figured it out...she looks like a sweet girl.
Will she ever "catch up" do you think?


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey i knew someone that had a goat just like that she is identical to her horns the same and everything. Her name was Valentine and i do not think she really ever grew... when she reached that size. Sorry didn't really help, but i guess some of them do not grow all the way.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So since it was cocci and who knows how long, do you think she'll catch up or be stunted?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Only time will tell with catching up. Every goat is different. You know how goats are, you can't make blanket statements because they will make you look like a fool every time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

just a quick note on Cocci ....last season we had a huge cocci out break..first time ever...we always used Sulmet to prevent and or treat and everyone did well..last season it didnt even slow them down...we turned to out of country to get Baycox...worked like a charm...one treatment for most a few needed a second at ten days..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some will grow more after treatment and a good feeding program, but others will not grow much at all. So as mentioned ,only time will tell.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I took a chance on one and brought her home and she has not grown well dispite a heck of a lot of feed. She will be 2 years old and is no bigger than a 7 or 8 month old doe. She just kidded a single buck, needed to be assisted and then needed to be fed separate, because she can't compete in the herd being so small. I don't see her growing a whole lot more. Looking to be a possible waste of my time, but the bucklign she is feeding looks nice.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

20kids- not sure how old the single buck is, but does he seem to be on track for growing as a normal kid would?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> 20kids- not sure how old the single buck is, but does he seem to be on track for growing as a normal kid would?


he is 4 weeks, he seems to be doing well. Maybe a little smaller than he should be for 4 weeks, but nice and thick looking. I should weigh him and see where we are at on daily gain. If I get close to a .4 out of him I will be happy. I figure once he is on creepfeed he will pick up in weight. I don't think she could have nursed twins, we would have had to pull one and bottle feed it.

the doe was around 7 months when we got her and we fed her lots of grain every day. We skipped a year of breeding and waited until she was 2 before she would kid. My other goats would have kidded twice by now.


----------



## Wingdo (Feb 10, 2013)

We have had couple of does in the past that for some never explained reason threw a small kid that failed to flourish... and every one of them came from first time does. Using the same buck on subsequent breeding/s they would do more to our liking. Since we mainly use a weight scale to determine our best that first sub-par record on the doe wouldn't always be held against her. IMO sometimes things just work out that way and all you can do is keep it in mind when the market is up and/or culling time comes around. This is just my opinion, which if you add $10 to you might be able to buy a cup of coffee.


----------

